# Missing frog?



## sunimrette (Sep 2, 2006)

I told myself that I would never be one of those newbies that freaks out just because they haven't seen a hint of one of their frogs for a while. But its been over two weeks, and I am starting to loose hope that he is just hiding  

In my 20H I have had two rather bold azureus... but over two weeks ago I notticed that I did not see one of them, the bolder one, durring a feeding. I figured he was hiding somewhere and ignored it. 

Over two weeks later, still no sign of him. The tank is well-planted, but far from "heavily planted", and I have already checked all of his favorite hiding spots. This is not like him to be shy! I am certain that the tank is excape-proof. What should I do? I don't want to tear up the tank; I still have one happy, healthy frog in there. Should I just accept the fact that he has dissapeared mysteriously and I now have only one frog?

Sad day.  

~Rachel


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

i hope he's in there and you find him rachel

occasionally they will just hide really well, but an azureus should be more bold than that. is there any way he could have gotten behind your background or underneath the false bottom?


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

i to would suggest checking the false bottom and background... my one leuc is a frisky little bugger got out like 4 times and behind the corkbark background (partly because i was a newbie) and hes still kicking 

i hope you find him


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

Don't worry... you'll look all over for her and then you'll find her under the basement stairs in a box of old towels with a litter of puppies!

....or wait - that's with dogs  

But seriously though, I wouldn't worry too much. I have occasionally had one disappear briefly. As long as you have your viv set up safely so that it can't get into trouble - you should be fine. As long as you didn't notice any signs of sickness before it went missing it is probably just hiding somewhere.


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

*that sucks*

that really sucks, i hope u find him, i would look everywere i could if i were u


----------



## sunimrette (Sep 2, 2006)

I don't think there is any chance of him getting under the false bottom or behind the background... I sealed every edge with a thick amount of silicone when I was setting them up... and double-checked for weak points before adding substrate. Then I filled in behind the background completely with great stuff. There is just no way. 

I didn't see any signs of illness, last I saw him he was fat and healthy eating up ff's... and he was a good-sized frog, so if he had died I would have found a body, right? My first search was only a day or two after he went missing. 

Of my two frogs, he was always the bolder. Should I go ahead and take the remaining frog out, and try excavating the tank looking? He wasn't one to hide, and was always the first one to show up at each feeding.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Does the tank have a sealed lid? Or a standard glass lid with the plastic in the back. If so then he could have pushed his way out. 

Good luck with finding him.


----------



## DanC (Mar 24, 2006)

If it's been 2 weeks I would suggest you take a flash light and search the tank. I had this happen with my Mantella tank. After searching 2 times I used the flas light. And to my surprise I was able to find the remains of a carcus. It seems that due to the enviorment any "bodies" will get absorbed into the enviorment quickly. I would have never found it with out the use of the flash light. However, I hope it's a case of hide and seek!!

Good Luck,
DanC
http://www.dansrainforestgems.com


----------



## fishy332003 (Feb 15, 2004)

two weeks,that's nothing.i didn't see one of my azureus for a month.i thought it just disappear or die.until one day it show up with the other one feeding it front of the terrarium.sometime it just strange that when you want to see them they never show.when you are not in front of the tank,they poperly just partying crazy,and hopping around.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

If there is absolutely no chance the frog got out and is a mummy somewhere in your house, you still may never find it. If it died in a hidaway place, the body would disintegrate rapidly, and you may never recover a sign of it. If it weren't an azureus, I would hold out more hope for it being a just a talented hider. I've had one blue D. auratus I call Larry, that I'm lucky to see once a year. I've had this group of D. auratus for 7 years, and only dig up Larry when I'm changing tanks or doing major maintenance. But that's not the D. azureus style, and with an original pair, I would bet that somehow it is no longer alive.


----------



## Josh_Leisenring (Jun 19, 2005)

With what experience I've had with frogs dying in their tanks, even if you don't find it, you can usually smell it... Azureus can be escape artists, though; you think you've got your tank seal up, and they find a way out (friggin' cord slots). Anyway, I really hope he's just hiding and turns up okay.

- Josh


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

While darts are not thought of as 'burrowing' animals, I've found that they can hunker down in 'burrows' and disappear for the longest time. As an example we have 4 orange galacs....but for the last 6 months I've only seen three at most, even when I've done a very thorough examination of all the likely hiding spots. So I concluded that one of them died. 

Then Gina tells me last week that she saw all four of them out and about when she fed them. All looking fat and sassy. I was like dumbfounded.

Good luck and hopefully your frog is just deciding to drive you nuts by disappearing.

Bill


----------



## foxhunt006 (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm dreading the day that this happens to me.  

Any updates?


----------



## sunimrette (Sep 2, 2006)

Still no sign of the little guy  

His tankmate is still healthy and happy, hopping around and eating like everything is normal. I haven't had time to excavate the tank because of finals, but by this point I'm not sure its worth it. If he did expire his little body is long decomposed. If he did somehow tunnel in the all of 1.5" of substrate, the last thing he wants is to be discovered. Hiding is very uncharacteristic of him, so the former is, unfortunately, the most likely possility. 

I've cut back to feeding for one frog and just want to get him/her to adulthood safely, then I'll consider finding another adult for a new tankmate.

~Rachel


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

sorry to hear about that rachel... hopefully he'll still turn up


----------



## foxhunt006 (Sep 10, 2006)

Perhaps as soon as you put in a new frog! Three is a good round number. :lol:


----------

